# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Могут ли корпоративные клиенты получить бесплатное обновление до Windows 10?

## DEL

Пользователям, имеющим активную подписку Software Assurance с корпоративной лицензией, обновление до Windows 10 предлагается в качестве корпоративного предложения вне рамок данного предложения.

----------

